# New babies



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Checked my doe this morning, she was no where to be seen, she usually comes out to see me when I call her but today nothing and she had covered her nest box up, so I listened (for a looong time!) and heard small squeeks. Yah finally my LH doe had had her bubs. I managed to take her out this eve when I fed her and gave her a cuddled and put her in a box while I checked the bubs. She has had 9 little pinky's. I'm really excited as this is my first LH litter, the dad is LH to. Will post pics when they are a bit older.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I managed to get some pics of the bubs...so here they are!

The boys









The girls


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww what cuties...why is it boys are always the best marked? grrrr its so annoying


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeh, tell me about it, it really was not what I wanted but never mind. Can't wait to see what colours they will be as a few have lighter dark markings


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

What are the parents?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Black vari (LH) dad and the mum Banded light agouti.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well the lighter 1s may be agouti but dont count on it coz me and genetics just arent a good mix lol


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well these babs are turning out well nice! The bucks have been reduced down to one and I miss sexed one of the boys so I now have 6 does. Thanks Dom & Fae for looking at them for me  
I have :-
1 vari buck
2 vari does
1 Black Tan doe (i think)
3 Agouti does or they could be choc tan (I havent had these colours before so have no idea how the colour comes through, I'm well impatient too and want to know now :lol: )
Will post pics later  
I am so loving the variety that has come out in this litter


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Agouti's I've had have dark skin like black or black tans and you can tell at about 6-7 days when slightly goldeny fur starts appearing behind the ears. 
Chocolates and cinnamons have lighter skin, and as far as I can remember its hard to tell if they are choc or cinn until the fur comes through.

When can you tell if they are varigated? Would love to see updated pics


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Here they are I took these this morning they are 9 days old. I do believe the brown ones are Agouti. What do you think?
There is 1 vari buck and the rest are does. One doe has a real kink in her tail which I have only just noticed, hope it straightens out as she grows.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

they are looking good! so i'm curious did you reduce the litter? - i ask as they look nice and chunky. the blacks and agoutis look like little moles with those pink feet!  thats quite cute


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Reduced the bucks down by 2, just 1 buck now and 6 does! Yes they are quite chunky they change every day!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

oh...my.. gosh!! those baby vari's are sooooo sweet!

vi xx


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Your vari doe from lee is Aunty to these cuties!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some upto date pics of my bubs 










This is the buck. I'm keeping him.


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

They've got such beautiful little expressions


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

luv the pic where one is getting squished and sat on! :lol:


----------

